# Women in bikinis fishing the Logan River



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm soooooooooooooo sorry I didn't have a camera. I had one of the best days ever today! My trusty Lab and I went hiking to scout for elk. We got into them. There were two groups of cows, each group on opposite hillsides from one another. The bull was working himself ragged running from one hillside to the other trying to keep those cows grouped. It was mondo funny! We were right on top of them watching the herd from a safe distance. I found a wallow that is just being abused right now. I'm so happy to know where I'll be opening morning. It's been a long process trying to track down the elk. 

Then we had to head home. We made the arduous trek back to the truck. I had thought ahead of time to pack some ice so I could enjoy a cold Pepsi on the road. Refreshing! Well, we drove down the canyon and as we were coming around a bend I saw a sight even more flavorful than cold Pepsi after a long hike on a hot day...women in bikinis! 

They were fishing the Logan in nothing but two pieces, a whole group of them. Of course I slowed down to watch. Their casting form was terrible. It was mostly a water fight as they were pushing and shoving each other and playing around, so wet and glistening in the afternoon sun. These chicks weren't dunking bait either. They had fly rods in hand and were out in the middle of the river slapping those lines like whips... -|\O- 

There you have it, boys. Some of you young fellers ought to be spending more time on the Logan. Me, I just have to keep my eyes glued to the road. o-|| .


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

.....and then he woke up.haha


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

This post is worthless without pictures.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

sawsman said:


> This post is worthless without pictures.


I agree with that!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

wes242 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > This post is worthless without pictures.
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WE THOUGHT YOU WERE A TOAD! !LOL!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang it don't hot spot these ladies, I had them scouted out, now I have to share!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yup, you spend enough time out in the woods and you see a lot of funny things. we were measuring snow up spanish fork canyon on clear creek. just sat the ship down, hustled over to the snow course, we were all bundled up in winter gear and around the corner came about a dozen beautiful young ladies cross country skiing in panties and bra's. they just whistled and kept on truckin up the hill whilst we were left to wonder... did you see what i saw? im pretty sure i saw what you saw, tell me first what it was. but the heli pilot saw it too. been a few of these encounters over the years... pretty entertaining.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> yup, you spend enough time out in the woods and you see a lot of funny things. we were measuring snow ....


Is that what they call it now? "Measuring snow?"


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I bet the women and fish were stunted.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, I don't know where you guys spend your time in the woods. I've never seen anything like that. I saw a couple dudes going Broke Back up by Gardsman's Pass as a teenager and that had me watching my back the whole way home


----------



## mityrojo (Mar 28, 2008)

[attachment=0:9953y6es]gff-felicity.jpg[/attachment:9953y6es]


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

six ways to Sunday...six ways to Sunday...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> six ways to Sunday...six ways to Sunday...


Six is all you could come up with? 

You know, they've got calendars with that kind of thing....


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > six ways to Sunday...six ways to Sunday...
> ...


I'm closer to 30 years old than 20...I have better things to do most of the time :lol: 
Maybe after I've killed every big game species in North America with a bow then I would probably be willing to come up with more than six  
Also if she had been cooking/cleaning with similar attire on I might be able to come up with more than six :lol:


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Kingfisher said:
> 
> 
> > yup, you spend enough time out in the woods and you see a lot of funny things. we were measuring snow ....
> ...


LMBO!!! I love it!


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So here's how the rest of his story goes: 

So as I'm driving by, the start to flag me down to help them with their "casting" technique. So as I'm pulling over, just like I'm pulling your leg. 

C'mon, we need to see pictures to believe a story like that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> C'mon, we need to see pictures to believe a story like that.


I don't often carry a camera. Like Oldfudd said I'm a toad, a fuddy-dud, a stick in the mud. I didn't even stop to watch a bikini clad sorority tantalizingly splashing one another in a cold river. :|


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

mityrojo said:


> [attachment=0:1l2ul9tu]gff-felicity.jpg[/attachment:1l2ul9tu]


where did you get a pic of my flyfishing buddy?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> They were fishing the Logan in nothing but two pieces, a whole group of them. Of course I slowed down to watch. Their casting form was terrible. It was mostly a water fight as they were pushing and shoving each other and playing around, so wet and glistening in the afternoon sun. These chicks weren't dunking bait either. They had fly rods in hand and were out in the middle of the river slapping those lines like whips...


To say the least, I was a skeptic. So I grabbed my camera and headed up there to see for myself. ****, Bubba, I'm sorry I ever doubted you. I didn't find a group, but there was this one having a grand time. -|\O-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to hijack for a moment. Mods- After thinking about my previous post, I realized it was off-color. Thank you for deleting it. Had you not done so, I would have. 

Carry on.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

You know most cell phones have camera's these days, so get one. Otherwise we just won't believe it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You know most cell phones have camera's these days, so get one. Otherwise we just won't believe it.


Dude, I don't give a **** what you believe. Who are you to me? Nothing. This post made for interesting chit-chat to pass the time. That's it. What good looking young lady wants a hairy fat guy pulling off the road to take pictures of her with his cell phone? :roll: You might have a point if I were younger, better looking, and less married (like dubob, who took the bull by the horns and turned this into an interesting post).


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Good work dubob!

Carry on


----------

